# Carmel college..2015



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2015)

visited this beautiful college.totally undamaged and full of beautiful wood features.carmel was a coeducational school for the Jewish.operating from 1948 to 1997 it was the only one of its kind in the n Europe.with prices costing ten thousand pounds per term.


----------



## Freemo (Jul 23, 2015)

Amazing shots. Really nice to see a building not ruined by vandals


----------



## Rubex (Jul 23, 2015)

nice pics MikeyMutt


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2015)

Beautiful building and nice to see the fireplaces aint gone walkies.Cracking shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

Beautiful MM, thank you.


----------



## Pilot (Jul 23, 2015)

I wonder who thought 'Hmm. Here's some lovely oak panelling and ornate carving by that stone fireplace. I know, I'll paint it blue!' Terrific set. Thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 23, 2015)

All the times I pass that place & I don't pop in. Good to see you did not get caught by the police or the caretaker. The police use the place for training their dogs in and I don't think the caretaker is that friendly either


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2015)

night crawler said:


> All the times I pass that place & I don't pop in. Good to see you did not get caught by the police or the caretaker. The police use the place for training their dogs in and I don't think the caretaker is that friendly either



We chose a time when there would be no training g going on there..We think we saw the caretaker in the distance but we were on our way then ☺


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2015)

Amazing stuff again. Some of those fireplaces are amazing. Loving the parquet flooring too. Top job.


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2015)

Absolutely Fantastic Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 23, 2015)

Lovely pictures as per your usual. My favourite shots would be the two fireplaces. But why should people paint wood? It should be left natural to preserve the patina.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you for all the kind comments guys and girls...and I often wonder why people paint natural wood.its beyond me


----------



## mookster (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah the caretaker isn't very friendly. We had the misfortune to be stood basically in his garden taking photos of the outside of the house (we had already spent ages inside) when his dogs spotted us and started going nuts, and he came out going nuts before chasing us off in his van.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2015)

mookster said:


> Yeah the caretaker isn't very friendly. We had the misfortune to be stood basically in his garden taking photos of the outside of the house (we had already spent ages inside) when his dogs spotted us and started going nuts, and he came out going nuts before chasing us off in his van.



That's when we heard the dog barking when taking externals..and he shouted at us..We decided to go then


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments guys and girls...and I often wonder why people paint natural wood.its beyond me



In the 60s and 70s there was very little respect for heritage and workmanship, that developed from the 80s onwards really. Before that anything was game for "modernising" with trendy coloured paint and wacky wallpaper.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2015)

I trained to be a cabinet maker in the eighties and at work they made a beautiful four poster bed out of cherry wood.then they painted it white.i could not believe it.all that lovely grain covered up.its what the customer wanted.might as well have made it out of pine..they did have some funny trends though in the 60's and 70's


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 23, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I trained to be a cabinet maker in the eighties and at work they made a beautiful four poster bed out of cherry wood.then they painted it white.i could not believe it.all that lovely grain covered up.its what the customer wanted.might as well have made it out of pine..they did have some funny trends though in the 60's and 70's



Oh No! That's terrible. I would have left it natural and polished it with Beeswax.


----------



## krela (Jul 23, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I trained to be a cabinet maker in the eighties and at work they made a beautiful four poster bed out of cherry wood.then they painted it white.i could not believe it.all that lovely grain covered up.its what the customer wanted.might as well have made it out of pine..they did have some funny trends though in the 60's and 70's



They sure did, and restorers made a mint in the late 1980s onwards stripping the paint off all the lovely hardwood (and softwood for that matter) furniture decimated in the decades before haha. I remember my parents taking numerous finds bought cheap from second hand furniture shops to be stripped & oiled then sold on for a hefty profit.


----------



## DiggerDen (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow! What a beautiful place.


----------



## thorfrun (Jul 23, 2015)

love the freaky wall pattern on shot 2, excellent report


----------



## Telf. (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice! I thought this place would be code named on here? It's in non public on another site.


----------



## krela (Sep 1, 2015)

Telf. said:


> Nice! I thought this place would be code named on here? It's in non public on another site.



This isn't another site, and we don't play urbex police here.


----------



## pyropeck (Sep 3, 2015)

Awesome shots


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 17, 2015)

beautiful Mikey, I have been there a few times and always wanted to get inside the house but never did so thanks for the pics!


----------



## Turbotec (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow that place is stunning! Wouldn't mind moving in there, that staircase and fireplace are amazing!


----------

